
The State of Network MIDI - dmoreno
https://mclarenlabs.com/blog/2019/09/14/the-state-of-network-midi-2019/
======
CaliforniaKarl
I'm curious, what is used, hardware-wise, for Network MIDI? Does network MIDI
use a separate physical layer, separate from other network traffic? Or is
layer-2 or -3 QoS used?

At work, our largest cluster uses Ethernet for front-end traffic, but uses
Infiniband for back-end storage traffic (Lustre).

I wonder if studios etc. have looked at Infiniband for Network MIDI traffic.
The low latency of Infiniband might be helpful! And (as I understand it) since
MIDI is fairly low-bandwidth, older Infiniband technologies (like DDR) could
be used, to save money.

~~~
dmoreno
For RTP MIDI, UDP is used. So anything that can transport UDP.

Simple Ethernet is more than good enough... but of course the lower the
latency, the better.

~~~
mclaren-tom
That's right. But many studios will have a separate Ethernet network for MIDI
traffic different from the internet and file transfer traffic in the studio.

------
mclaren-tom
article author here, ask me anything :-)

